# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  ból brzucha, burczenie-bulgotanie..

## ancia2209

Witam 
mam pytanie mianowicie: Zmagam sie ostatnimi czasy z czestym bólem brzucha(raczej bo bokach lub bardziej w dolnej czesci) towarzyszy temu burczenie, bulgotanie. Jesli chodzi o oddawanie stolca jest stosunkowo  rzadko. Dodam jeszcze ze od lat cierpie na zgage ale nigdy wczesniej cos takiego mi sie nie zadrzalo. Jakies 6 miesiecy temu wykonano mi badanie z kontrastem wszystkich narzadow i nic na nich nie wyszlo ale niestety problem jest i bolesci tez.
Bardzo prosze o jakas rade co do ewentualnego leczenia bądz jakiejs diety ktora moglaby temu zaradzic.
Z gory dziekuje i prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## AniaK.

Możliwe, że cierpisz na nadwrażliwe jelito, objawy to m.in częste 
* burczenie w brzuchu , 
*bóle brzucha, 
*wzdęcia, 
*zaparcia 
*biegunki.

Konieczna jest zmiana diety na łatwo strawną oraz zmiana stylu życia i ruch na świeżym powietrzu, np. praca fizyczna, gimnastyka. 

Jedz regularnie 4-5 mniejszych posiłków dziennie i wolno w pozycji siedzącej. 
Posiłki powinny być ciepłe i przygotowywane w domu. Najlepiej przygotowane na parze, unikaj rzeczy smażonych na tłuszczu. 

Unikaj więc tłustych wędlin, pasztetów, konserw mięsnych, wieprzowiny, dziczyzny, wołowiny, gęsi, kaczek itp.

Można zakazane produkty zastąpić np. wędlinami drobiowymi, polędwicą, szynką, cielęciną, indykami, kurczakami, rybami itp.

Pij dużo wody oraz soków bez cukru, unikaj kawy, herbaty i alkoholu.

----------


## Gosia

Ja ze swojej strony mogę zaproponować Ci zmianę jadłospisu.
Ja też tak miałam bo jadłam za dużo tłustych i ciężkostrawnych potraw, gdy ograniczyłam ich ilość dolegliwości przestały mnie męczyć.

----------

